# Another New Guy......from Ohio



## sjb3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just bought a GSOM from Wal-Mart yesterday and just got done seasoning it. I used to smoke with a ECB years ago and always wanted to get a nicer smoker.

 I read alot on here about alot of smokers and thought the GSOM would fit me best. I got the 34"x16"x20" for $105 including tax.

 My main passion is bowhunting and try to use all my vacation to hunt as much of the U.S. as time allows. Off to North Dakota the last few days of Oct. first week of Nov. So most of my smoking will be wild game. Mainly venson. So who's the expert on snack stix and the like. I really really have to fix some venison bacon, man that looks good. Also the ABTs look awesome.


Heres to new friendships..


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard sjb3... You'll love it here, I promise!

You'll do well with the GOSM, especially with all the help from all the GOSM users here.

Good luck and again, welcome!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

welcome to smf & congrats on the gosm. be sure to post some pics in the  pics of your hunting/fishing category  & some pics of the gosm in action for us-we love pics. there's also a wealth of info here on the gosm & plenty of gosm owners if you have questions.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

How do you spell GOSM?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

g...o...s.... ummm.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse and check out
Deejay Debi's site
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## meowey (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## short one (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF and enjoy you stay.


----------



## doc (Jul 30, 2007)

SJB3,
Welcome to the spot! You're gonna love that GOSM. I love mine and it has loved me back thus far. Feel free to ask anything, we'll be happy to help and let you take all the credit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy and Welcome to SMF!


----------



## txlightkeeper (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome..... hope you find everything you need to put out some fine Q while you are here and remember to post pictures. 
BTW I still love my ECB SNP  especially since it was free!


----------



## sjb3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Geez, my first lesson on smoking is learn to spell and learn the language. J/K


----------



## sjb3 (Jul 30, 2007)

gypsyseagod be sure to post some pics in the  pics of your hunting/fishing category  & some pics of the gosm in action for us-we love pics. 

Darn said:
			
		

> https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/PDT_Armataz_01_34.gif[/img]


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the best smokin site on the net.

Glad you found us & as you can see lots of friends here!

Any questions ask & they shall answer.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello and thanks for joining the SMF. Looks as if you'll be checking out Debi's stuff real soon, she's the word on fixins.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and hello from Canada, good luck with your GOSM,and all your hunting endeavors


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. You will love your GOSM. It is pretty easy to get going with. I also have the same GOSM and I love it.

welcome catfish


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF sjb3!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

SJB3 -

You've come to the right place ... and what to you mean you had a ECB and wanted a good smoker? That is a good smoker! Just little is all! That's what I started with!


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF....glad to have you as part of our fraternity!

You got a great deal on your GOSM!!!


----------



## reflect (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome from another Ohian. The GOSM will be a fun time. Make sure to read the mods under the gas forum for the gosm.

You are going to love this site!!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi sjb3!...Welcome to the *SMF*!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry it took so long to welcome you to our family!...Been offline here 
due to ISP/computer problems since July 2...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Until later...


----------



## alaskatoy (Aug 25, 2007)

welcome fellow ohioan


----------

